# Neues Fenster in bestimmter Größe



## Kopfballstar (10. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

Ein Link öffnet ein neues Fenster.Dieses soll eine bestimmte Größe und Position haben.Wie geht das?

Danke im voraus
Kopfi


----------



## Nils Hitze (10. Januar 2002)

*.. silenced ..*

Read The Fucking Manual 
Use The Fucking Search Function 
Read The Fucking Posts

Use Brain, Search and SelfHTML before BLA.

Pfote, Kojote
 und Entschuldigung, wenn ich gerade etwas ausraste.


----------

